# Heated Vs Unheated O2 Sensors?



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a 1994 D21 4x4 with a KA24E 2.4L engine. When i look up replacement O2 sensors on the nissan parts website, it's described as a heated O2 sensor...

When i go to the Bosch website, i get two part numbers...one of them is a universal unheated sensor...the other is an OE unheated sensor....

Is there a difference that i should care about between heated vs. unheated sensors? Both seem to be single wire sensors....

What's the difference between the universal and OE sensor? The OE one costs $20 more. Is it worth it?

What would you go with?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

the heated ones come "online" quicker than unheated ones. 02 sensors only work at high temperatures. Unheated ones use exhaust heat to warm up, heated heat up instantly.

Its worth the extra $ for heated IMHO.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

68Datsun510 said:


> the heated ones come "online" quicker than unheated ones. 02 sensors only work at high temperatures. Unheated ones use exhaust heat to warm up, heated heat up instantly.
> 
> Its worth the extra $ for heated IMHO.


I'd get the unheated one. It won't take long for the exhaust pipe to get hot.


----------

